# List of Non-Civil Service Towns?



## RTBeast

Does anybody have a composite list of non-civil service towns in Massachusetts?


----------



## Kenny

Might be easier to go to the civil service website and narrow it down that way. Every town not listen on there would be non--civil service.


----------



## patrol22

North Attleboro, Seekonk, Walpole, Norwood, Westwood, Franklin, Hopkinton, Westboro, Somerset, Millis, Norfolk, Blackstone and Rehoboth just to name a few. I don't know the Western/Northern MA ones. I'm sure in a few years plenty more will change over too.

I'm sure some of the 'veteran test-takers' can add the rest


----------



## LA Copper

I have one from 1987 but I'm gonna guess it's changed just a bit since then. I'd never heard of some these tiny towns in western Mass. Who knew there was a Florida Mass!


----------



## pahapoika

It's right before the "big turn" or something like that. Route 2 takes a ridiculous hairpin turn and descends down into a valley.
Just listen for the banjo music


----------



## NG1992

To add to the list: Newbury, Rowley, Georgetown, Groveland, Essex are not.


----------



## felony

Milford and Marlboro are now out of CS. Add Hopedale, Mendon, Canton.


----------



## j809

Canton too ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visible25

Ayer, Concord, Holliston, Upton, Sutton, Hopkinton, Northborough, Westfield


----------



## Rufus Teague

By all means pay to take a test for Millis. They have really fair hiring practices. Skip over qualified candidates for a former town politicians son with known mental issues and attempts suicide at work.


----------



## felony

Rufus Teague said:


> By all means pay to take a test for Millis. They have really fair hiring practices. Skip over qualified candidates for a former town politicians son with known mental issues and attempts suicide at work.


Their latest hire was a lateral transfer from Waltham with 20 years on the job. I think he's a little bit more qualified than you.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Rufus Teague said:


> By all means pay to take a test for Millis. They have really fair hiring practices. Skip over qualified candidates for a former town politicians son with known mental issues and attempts suicide at work.


How was he formerly the town politicians son? Emancipation?


----------



## Rufus Teague

I'm glad they hired a qualified candidate after skipping over about ten names and part time town employees to promote a kid who blows up his cruiser and threatens to attack the towns high school. I'm sure they have turned a new leaf in hiring.


----------



## Rufus Teague

His dad was a former town politician


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Rufus Teague said:


> I'm glad they hired a qualified candidate after skipping over about ten names and part time town employees to promote a kid who blows up his cruiser and threatens to attack the towns high school. I'm sure they have turned a new leaf in hiring.


It was only a threat? No one's perfect. And did he build the cruiser? This guy sounds like a victim of circumstance...


----------



## Treehouse413

visible25 said:


> Ayer, Concord, Holliston, Upton, Sutton, Hopkinton, Northborough, Westfield


When did Westfield leave? I think there still CS.


----------



## Rufus Teague

felony said:


> Their latest hire was a lateral transfer from Waltham with 20 years on the job. I think he's a little bit more qualified than you.


Nothing for nothing but throwing out an anonymous hire who for whatever reason left a large department in an urban area to transfer to a town with roughly ten cops that just from an observation sole purpose is to have about 2-3 speed traps usually at Medway and the Medfield Town Line with an additional cruiser at one of the vacant industrial lots in the center of town doesn't exactly prove that i'm wrong. If you need to have that kind of experience to get hired or enough pull within the town, it doesn't sound like a real good bet for to spend big bucks for the test. It's not like they are killing it with OT.

The Norfolk County Sheriffs Department hired a former Walpole cop who was experienced as both a CO and as a Cop several years ago. He was a real great hire. Mashpee hires a lot of qualified guys from New Hampshire too. By all means throw 100 dollars at the test


----------



## visible25

Treehouse413 said:


> When did Westfield leave? I think there still CS.


Oh wow didn't even realize I put them! One of those 'in my mind' moments where I accidentally typed it out - good catch


----------



## felony

Rufus Teague said:


> Nothing for nothing but throwing out an anonymous hire who for whatever reason left a large department in an urban area to transfer to a town with roughly ten cops that just from an observation sole purpose is to have about 2-3 speed traps usually at Medway and the Medfield Town Line with an additional cruiser at one of the vacant industrial lots in the center of town doesn't exactly prove that i'm wrong. If you need to have that kind of experience to get hired or enough pull within the town, it doesn't sound like a real good bet for to spend big bucks for the test. It's not like they are killing it with OT.
> 
> The Norfolk County Sheriffs Department hired a former Walpole cop who was experienced as both a CO and as a Cop several years ago. He was a real great hire. Mashpee hires a lot of qualified guys from New Hampshire too. By all means throw 100 dollars at the test


I only know the officer who transferred. You sound a little bitter, move on.


----------



## Rufus Teague

felony said:


> I only know the officer who transferred. You sound a little bitter, move on.


Not exactly sure how I can be bitter considering until this fall you would have to be a resident of the town or a lateral to get hired by the town. Only annoyed that you did a Mic drop by throwing out some unnamed guy with 20 years decided to leave his larger department to lateral to a smaller department that more probably than not pays less.

I do know that your completely oblivious to how shady that town has been.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Rufus Teague said:


> Not exactly sure how I can be bitter considering until this fall you would have to be a resident of the town or a lateral to get hired by the town. Only annoyed that you did a Mic drop by throwing out some unnamed guy with 20 years decided to leave his larger department to lateral to a smaller department that more probably than not pays less.
> 
> I do know that your completely oblivious to how shady that town has been.


Bitter much? I can only imagine how your interview went, putting down other officers to hide your lack of qualifications probably. No need for you in this field. The screening process has worked.


----------



## Rufus Teague

Rogergoodwin said:


> Bitter much? I can only imagine how your interview went, putting down other officers to hide your lack of qualifications probably. No need for you in this field. The screening process has worked.


Oh yes I am bitter for never being dumb enough to pay for a test that is predetermined. At least the FBI exam is free


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Rufus Teague said:


> Oh yes I am bitter for never being dumb enough to pay for a test that is predetermined. At least the FBI exam is free


There's always that guy that blames the process instead of taking responsibility and improving themself.


----------



## Kilvinsky

pahapoika said:


> It's right before the "big turn" or something like that. Route 2 takes a ridiculous hairpin turn and descends down into a valley.
> Just listen for the banjo music


Would you believe the 'big turn' is CALLED, "The Hairpin Turn"? Florida also has the HIGHEST point on the Mohawk Trail! Nice little town.


----------

